# Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?



## rheinfischer70 (10. Dezember 2017)

Zurzeit wird heftig über Angelverbote auf den Aal diskutiert.
Mich interessiert, wie die Angler darüber denken und starte daher eine Umfrage bezüglich der Aalentnahme. Dabei soll der Wähler in Abhängigkeit weiterer Schutzmaßnahmen anderer entscheiden, wie z.B. Glasaalschutz, Kormoranmanagement, Wasserkrafteinschränkungen…. 
Ebenso sollen nur Gewässer berücksichtigt werden, in denen der Aal eine realistische Chance hat, das Meer zu erreichen. Geschlossene oder turbinenverseuchte Gewässer, sowie das Donausystem sind hier ausgenommen. Mehrere Antworten sind möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Schwierige Frage, da es ja (auch) um EU-Fragen geht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330853
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333211
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333603
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334025
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333603
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334052

Berufischerei und Angeln hier ins gleiche Boot zu setzen mit der Entnahme des Aals finde ich unzulässig. 

Weil Portugal, Frankreich und Spanien die jetzige Verordnung, die nur Aale ab 12 cm betreffen (damit die weiter Glasaal fischen können), ja erst in Gang gesetzt hat (die anderen sollen schonen, damit Glasaalfang weiter möglich sein).

Die Aale im Rhein in B-W sollen zudem so schadstoffbelastet sein, dass sie nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden, während bei Angler in solchen Fällen meist nur ne Verzehrempfehlung kommt  (max. 1 Portion Aal pro Monat)..

Dass zudem das Problem mit Aalbesatz nur in Gewässern mit Fangverbot kommt, ist der nächste Punkt. 

Wasserkraft und Kormoran haben wir da noch nicht mal angesprochen...........

Als Privatmann:
Habe noch nie gezielt Aal geangelt.

Als angelpolitischer Mensch:
Ich werde anfangen Aale zu fangen und rauszuknüppeln, bis der Staat seine Aufgabe erfüllt, Wasserkraft, Kormoran und Glasaalfischerei positiv geregelt zu haben (=abzuschaffen/reduzieren)...

Sollte nach diesen Maßnahmen immer noch keine Besserung beim Aal eintreten, DANN, ABER ERST DANN werde ich als angelpolitischer Mensch bereit sein, nicht mehr Aal zu angeln und zu entnehmen.

So richtig finde ich mich daher nicht wieder, da aber am ehesten Punkt 1 meiner Meinung entspricht, habe ich den gewählt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berufischerei und Angeln hier ins gleiche Boot zu setzen mit der Entnahme des Aals finde ich unzulässig.



Deshalb enthalte ich mich auch, da ich Unterschiede machen würde...


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Hallo,
die Frage ist zu diffizil, bzw. zu komplex um sie lediglich mit vier Antwortmöglichkeiten zu beantworten. Auch Berufsfischer mit Anglern gegenzustellen hallte ich für unglücklich und nicht dem Thema gerecht werdend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Auch Berufsfischer mit Anglern gegenzustellen hallte ich für unglücklich und nicht dem Thema gerecht werdend.



Ist auch in meinen Augen so - deswegen habe ich explizit von Glasaalfischerei und nicht allgemein von Berufsfischerei  gesprochen. 

Und nicht umsonst die deutschen Fischer bzw. deren Verband gelobt, die in meinen Augen eine gute Stellungnahme abgegeben haben:
 Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Frage ist zu diffizil, bzw. zu komplex um sie lediglich mit vier Antwortmöglichkeiten zu beantworten. Auch Berufsfischer mit Anglern gegenzustellen hallte ich für unglücklich und nicht dem Thema gerecht werdend.



Du hast sicher recht, aber im aktuellen Entwurf der EU passiert leider genau das. Keine Entnahme durch Angler und Berufsfischer. Deswegen habe ich Umfrage so gestellt.
Sind wir unter diesen Umständen bereit, auf die Entnahme zu verzichten?
Seit Jahren setze ich deswegen Aale zurück, auch wenn  wir den Fisch gut verwerten könnten.
Muss aufpassen, dass mir Peta deswegen keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Ich bleib dabei:


> Als Privatmann:
> Habe noch nie gezielt Aal geangelt.
> 
> Als angelpolitischer Mensch:
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

bei uns im see steht eine aalreuse und nach auskunft des fischers bringt ihm die 80% seines jahresumsatzes......auch genau im zugweg des aales.....


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

naja , wenn alle so weiter machen  wie bisher und aal entnehmen,
wirds den aal bald nicht mehr geben,
und dann will es keiner gewesen sein....

deshalb bei mir punkt 3.

(auch dieser blödsinnge besatz in gewässern , 
wo der aal nicht mehr abwandert muss aufhören)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja , wenn alle so weiter machen  wie bisher und aal entnehmen,
> wirds den aal bald nicht mehr geben,
> und dann will es keiner gewesen sein....
> 
> deshalb bei mir punkt 3.



Wenn Punkt 3 umgesetzt wird, gibt es keinen Besatz mehr in Fließgewässern, da dieser zu großen Teilen durch Angelvereine gestemmt wird. Gibt es keinen Besatz mehr, gibt es keine Aale mehr, da diese nicht mehr selbständig aufsteigen können.

Punkt 3 wird von allen Optionen zur schnellsten Ausrottung der Aale führen.


----------



## Gast (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Hi,
ich habe für *mich* festgestellt das es *mir *nicht soooo schwer fällt eine einzelne Fischart nicht mehr zu befischen.
Hier in NL ist ja schon vor einigen Jahren die Angelei auf Aal verboten worden.
Den Aal fängt man ja mehr oder weniger zum Verzehr, das ist jetzt ja kein Fisch der einen aufregenden Drill liefert und daher fällt mir es nicht schwer darauf zu verzichten.
Es schmecken auch andere geräucherte Fische, es muss nicht unbedingt Aal sein.
Egal was andere machen, wenn ich selber zum Schutz der Aale beitragen kann werde ich mich gerne daran beteiligen, auch wenn *ich* nur 0000000000,1 % ausmache.


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn Punkt 3 umgesetzt wird, gibt es keinen Besatz mehr in Fließgewässern, da dieser zu großen Teilen durch Angelvereine gestemmt wird. Gibt es keinen Besatz mehr, gibt es keine Aale mehr, da diese nicht mehr selbständig aufsteigen können.
> 
> Punkt 3 wird von allen Optionen zur schnellsten Ausrottung der Aale führen.




 mal beim lesen die augen aufmachen hilft ungemein..|rolleyes

ich schrieb:
(auch dieser blödsinnge besatz in gewässern , 
wo der Aal nicht mehr abwandert,muss aufhören)         


was macht besatz für einen sinn an dem aal gar nicht abwandert, 
bzw. natürlich nie vorkommen würde...

wenn man die fänge einschränkt , bzw. schonzeiten 
kommen , kann ja trotzdem besetzt werden,
(in gewässer wo es auch sinn macht)
angler sind ja  auch laut vielen aussagen hier auch bestände schützer.

(hoppla... jetzt hab ich das von thomas geliebte wort geschrieben.. 
werde ich jetzt verwarnt  ??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe für *mich* festgestellt das es *mir *nicht soooo schwer fällt eine einzelne Fischart nicht mehr zu befischen.
> Hier in NL ist ja schon vor einigen Jahren die Angelei auf Aal verboten worden.
> Den Aal fängt man ja mehr oder weniger zum Verzehr, das ist jetzt ja kein Fisch der einen aufregenden Drill liefert und daher fällt mir es nicht schwer darauf zu verzichten.
> ...



In den Niederlanden ist das auch sinnvoll, da Wasserkraft und damit verbundene Verbauungen keine Rolle spielen. In Deutschland ist der Aalbestand direkt abhängig vom durch die Angelvereine finanzierten und durchgeführten Glasaal-Besatz. Ein komplettes Entnahmeverbot ohne Schaffung von Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten würde dazu führen, dass in 10 Jahren der Aal in vielen Flüssen Deutschlands praktisch ausgestorben wäre.


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



> Hier in NL ist ja schon vor einigen Jahren die Angelei auf Aal verboten worden.



da sind die niederländer schon weiter...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



hans albers schrieb:


> mal beim lesen die augen aufmachen hilft ungemein..|rolleyes
> 
> ich schrieb:
> (auch dieser blödsinnge besatz in gewässern ,
> ...



Das hab ich schon gelesen. Das Problem ist aber der Aufstieg, nicht die Abwanderung. Heute kommt in den Flüssen ohne Besatz faktisch kein Glasaal mehr dort an, von wo aus er später wieder abwandert. 

Mein Verein besetzt ausschließlich in Flüssen.


----------



## hans albers (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

das aalmanagement einhergehen muss
mit aufstiegserleichterungen/abbau verbauungen/
problem glasaalexport etc.. steht ausser frage.


nur alles lavieren/relativieren hilft im moment dem aal wenig. 
auch von seiten der berufsfischer, 
sie bringen sich dann um ihre zukünftige einnahme quelle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



hans albers schrieb:


> das aalmanagement einhergehen muss
> mit aufstiegserleichterungen/abbau verbauungen/
> problem glasaalexport etc.. steht ausser frage.
> 
> ...



Kommerzielle Fischer sollten realistisch sein und mittelfristig ohne den Aal planen. Die aktuelle Situation lässt keine andere Einschätzung zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Der Schadstofffgehalt auch nicht (gilt auch für Zandervermarktung Hamburger Hafen)...

Angelpolitisch bleibe ich dennoch klar dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Privatmann:
> Habe noch nie gezielt Aal geangelt.
> 
> Als angelpolitischer Mensch:
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber der Aufstieg, nicht die Abwanderung. Heute kommt in den Flüssen ohne Besatz faktisch kein Glasaal mehr dort an, von wo aus er später wieder abwandert.



Das kann man so nicht pauschal sagen...

 Es gibt da so ein kleines Gallisches Bundesland im Norden (SH), da klappt beides noch zu 99,99%

 Alle Aale, die ich in meinem netten Flüsschen fange kommen aus eigenen Antrieb hier her. Da wird derzeit noch nichts besetzt.. Ich habe dieses Jahr selbst noch diese kleinen süßen beweglichen Stricknadeln in freier Wildbahn gesehen...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommerzielle Fischer sollten realistisch sein und mittelfristig ohne den Aal planen. Die aktuelle Situation lässt keine andere Einschätzung zu.


Du meinst die Fischer, die große aale zum Verzehr fangen, nehme ich an.
Auch das ist nicht so einfach.
Wie wird ein Nicht-Angler, der gern Aal isst, dies bewerten?
_"Der doofe Angler darf weiter diese Fische fangen und verwerten, ich als Kunde werde aber ausgeschlossen"._

Aprospos kommerzielle Glasaalfischerei:
unsere Besatzaale stammen auch zumeist von diesen Fischern.

Habe für 1 & 4 gestimmt. Wenn Wasserkraft, Durchgängigkeit, Glasaalfang & Kormoran tatsächlich flächendeckend angegangen werden, sollten Fischer und Angler mit einem temporären(!) Fangverzicht ihren Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht pauschal sagen...
> 
> Es gibt da so ein kleines Gallisches Bundesland im Norden (SH), da klappt beides noch zu 99,99%
> 
> Alle Aale, die ich in meinem netten Flüsschen fange kommen aus eigenen Antrieb hier her. Da wird derzeit noch nichts besetzt.. Ich habe dieses Jahr selbst noch diese kleinen süßen beweglichen Stricknadeln in freier Wildbahn gesehen...


NOK mit massenhaft Satzaalverklappung - oder hab ich das mal falsch gelesen??


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NOK mit massenhaft Satzaalverklappung - oder hab ich das mal falsch gelesen??



Das ist der NOK (ein Kanal, künstlich angelegtes Gewässer), das ist kein natürlicher Fluss oder Bach...

 Einfach mal vom theoretischen lesen wegkommen und mal in der Realität ankommen. Dafür müsste man natürlich mal vom PC weg, Angeln und nicht nur am PC sitzen.

 Und es ging um die Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeit. Und die sind hier zu nahezu 100% gegeben. 

 Und es findet hier eben noch ein natürlicher Auf- und Abstieg der Aale statt, bis in die Quellbereiche. Selbst im NOK, das wäre dann zusätzlich zum Besatz.

 Selbst Berufsfischer gibt es dann auch erst in der Elbe wieder. Zumindest in meinem Gewässereinzugsgebiet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist der NOK (ein Kanal, künstlich angelegtes Gewässer), das ist kein natürlicher Fluss oder Bach...


Eben..

Nach dem Modell der EU weitere staatlich geförderte Satzaalverklappung dann nur noch mit Angelverbot, damit weiter Glasaal gefangen werden kann in F, PRT und ESP..

EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant

Wird ja heute und morgen entschieden, ob das durchgeht...

Was dann gleichzeitig der "Sündenfall" der direkten Einmischung der EU ins Süßwasserangeln ist (bisher Sache der Mitgliedsländer), so liefs ja auch bei Baglimit WoBa und Dorsch (Eingliederung Angler zu Berufsfischerquote/bewirtschaftung ohne rechtliche Grundlage, nachher kein Widerspruch und dann erst rechtliche Grundlage geschaffen) .

Da haben die Verbanditen genauso gepennt wie jetzt beim Aal, Konsequenzen sind bekannt..

Sich da zu überlegen als Angler zu verzichten, ist schlicht lächerlich in meinen Augen.
Da die Politik bewusst die wahren Ursachen NICHT hinreichend bekämpft (Glasaalfang, Durchgängigkeit, Wasserkraft, Kormoran etc.)...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie wird ein Nicht-Angler, der gern Aal isst, dies bewerten?
> _"Der doofe Angler darf weiter diese Fische fangen und verwerten, ich als Kunde werde aber ausgeschlossen"._



Wurden bzw werden Kunden eh schon teilweise. Vor vielen Jahren gabs beispielsweise hier Aal noch in den Supermärkten zu kaufen. Irgendwann war er weg...erst regt man sich auf (Eltern haben immer gern Aal gekauft) und irgendwann kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach...

Meiner Ansicht nach sollte die gewerbliche Nutzung ganz untersagt werden und zwar für alle. Gewässer müssen aalfreundlicher gestaltet werden (Kraftwerke etc.) Starke Fangbegrenzungen für Angler (1 Aal / Monat oder so - sowas in der Art haben wir hier auch mit dem Lachs) über x Jahre an Fließgewässern. Besatzverbot an geschlossenen Gewässern. Und dann sollte es dem Aal eigentlich recht schnell wieder besser gehen...wird aber am blabla und finanziellen Interessen scheitern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> 
> Nach dem Modell der EU weitere staatlich geförderte Satzaalverklappung dann nur noch mit Angelverbot, damit weiter Glasaal gefangen werden kann in F, PRT und ESP..
> 
> ...



Das ist genau dein Problem, du benutzt Zitate völlig aus dem Zusammenhang, ich habe mich nur auf die Aussage bezogen, dass die Aale nicht aufsteigen bzw. nicht absteigen können..., und das ist eben nicht überall so, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.

 Und wenn es dann so kommt, dann wird eben nicht mehr besetzt. Hier gibt es ja noch einen natürlichen Aufstieg und man fängt hier auch ohne Besatz noch relativ gut.

 Deine andern Dauer-Wiederholungen kennt hier doch schon jeder, darauf würde ich niemals eingehen, weil das alles nur angelesen ist und du dazu keinerlei Praxisbezug hast. Du hast nach deiner eigenen Aussage noch nicht gezielt auf Aal geangelt...

 Insofern viel Spaß beim Theorieangeln, ich mache das lieber Live mit Angel und Haken. Ich fange eben reichlich Aale, genauso, wie andere Zander, Hechte, Karpfen, Mefo's, Lachse, Dorsche, Plattfische, Quappen ..... Oh Shit..., die fange ich ja genau so oft..|bigeyes


----------



## Brachsenfan (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Ich hab das 2. genommen.
Begründung: 
Ich bin der Meinung dass wir Angler den Aal nicht ausrotten können. 
Das geschieht durch viele andere Gründe schon noch früh genug.
z.B. Glasaalfang, Befischung mit Reusen in der Wanderrichtung der Aale(Blankaalfang), Zerhächseln der Blankaale in den Turbinen von Kraftwerksanlagen, keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten für Glasaale durch die Querverbauung(Staustufen usw.)der Flüsse, schlechtes Kormoran-Management, usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Begründung plausibel.


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Mal zur Info einige Fischer in NDS haben Blankaale gefangen mit Reusen.Die wurden über Wochen gesammelt mit nen Behälter überall bei Fischern abgehohlt und dann direkt in die Nordsee gekippt,es warn irgendwas mit kurz über einer tonne Blankaale.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Klasse!!!!!

Gibts bei uns teilweise am Rhein, glaube auch an Mosel..

Ist bei den vielen WKW, Kormoranen und der Glasaalmetzelei nur ein Tropfen aufn heissen Stein - aber ich finds toll, wenn die  Fische da mithelfen!


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Na ja wir werden hier ja dauernd als die bösen hingestellt,dabei wissen viele nicht Ansatzweise was wir alles machen.Liegt natürlich auch daran das sie nix damit am Hut haben.

Nur sollte man dann das dauernde schreien lassen wir fangen alles weg etc. Blödsinn,sind nicht alle gleich nur weil man mal jemand kennt der ja dauernd alles weg fängt usw usw.

Nur wenige Fischer sind daran inter.sich die eigenen Gelder wegzufangen um dann in 5 J nix mehr zu haben.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Deswegen schreib ich zuerst immer vom Glasaalfang nicht grundsätzlich von Berufsfischerei.
Und lobe auch den DFV für seine Stellungnahme wie auch den AVN!

Die beide Hand und Fuß haben im Gegensatz zum DAFV-Geschreibsel.


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

fehlt definitiv eine 5. option:
"aale sollen weiter entnommen werden, aber nur von anglern"

da wär ich für, nach dem was ich an berufsfischern am rhein und anderswo so erfahren durfte


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Fischer, die große aale zum Verzehr fangen, nehme ich an.
> Auch das ist nicht so einfach.
> Wie wird ein Nicht-Angler, der gern Aal isst, dies bewerten?
> _"Der doofe Angler darf weiter diese Fische fangen und verwerten, ich als Kunde werde aber ausgeschlossen"._



Da haste mich falsch verstanden. Ich gehe in den kommenden 20-30 Jahren vom großflächigen Aussterben des Aals aus. Verbauung (wird sich nicht signifikant verbessern, vor allem was dem Aufstieg betrifft), Klimawandel (Einfluss auf den Golfstrom) und Glasaal-Fang machen den Bestand platt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Würd ich nicht viel positiver sehen, bei den jetzigen Regierungen/Schützern, die immer nur Alibi machen aber nie an die wirklichen Ursachen gehen..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Jose schrieb:


> fehlt definitiv eine 5. option:
> "aale sollen weiter entnommen werden, aber nur von anglern"
> 
> da wär ich für, nach dem was ich an berufsfischern am rhein und anderswo so erfahren durfte



Sehe ich auch so, aber aktuell werden Angler und Fischer von der EU zusammen gelegt.

Zum Besatz: Wir entnehmen ja auch noch keine Lachse in Binnengewässern, obwohl wir viele Millionen in den Besatz stecken. Die Fischer mit ihren Stellnetzen sagen danke. Warum die EU Angler und Fischer nicht trennt, erschließt sich mir nicht.
In Holland war's damals heftig, Entnahmeverbot für Angler, während Fischer mit Strom die Aale aus den Buhnen holten. Mittlerweile gilt nach meinen Infos für alle das Verbot.


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zum Besatz: Wir entnehmen ja auch noch keine Lachse in Binnengewässern, obwohl wir viele Millionen in den Besatz stecken.




Auszug Angel Erlaubniss:

Es ist nicht erlaubt mehr als 10 Lachse oder Mefos pro Jahr zu entnehmen.

Das ganze tief im Süden NDS.

#h


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

und hier an der Sieg gibts das wanderfischprogramm,
kosten runtergebrochen auf einen (1) lachs: 20.000€


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

wäre teures Sushi....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Jose schrieb:


> und hier an der Sieg gibts das wanderfischprogramm,
> kosten runtergebrochen auf einen (1) lachs: 20.000€



Irre, welche Summen da zusammen kommen. Und die Stellnetzfischer in Holland freuen sich über den Lachs in den Stellnetzen.

Habe neulich einen Bericht über Aaltaxis an der Weser gesehen. Jeder kg Aal kostet auch so ca. 50€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Anderswo fängt ein Berufsfischer wandernde Aale kurz vor der Meeresmündung. Dabei bleiben keine 50€ pro kg hängen.

Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe neulich einen Bericht über Aaltaxis an der Weser gesehen. Jeder kg Aal kostet auch so ca. 50€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> Anderswo fängt ein Berufsfischer wandernde Aale kurz vor der Meeresmündung. Dabei bleiben keine 50€ pro kg hängen.
> 
> Verkehrte Welt.


Am Ende isses ein Aal, der zuerst die 50 Euro Taxikosten verursacht hat, der dann beim Fischer an der Küste im Netz oder Reuse hängt..

DAS ist das eigentlich perverse und da vergeht mir jede Lust zu verzichten als Angler!


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Noch mal kurz nen neues update.,

Bis heute 13.12.2017 insgesamt bis Dato über 2 Tonnen Blankaale von NDS Fischern in die Nordsee gekippt.


Ps: Aber wir bösen BF's machen die ja alle zu Geld.........
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Sowas seh ich da kritischer:

http://www.holagourmet.com/de/meere...en/99-glasaale-in-olivenol-8436015203990.html


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz nen neues update.,
> 
> Bis heute 13.12.2017 insgesamt bis Dato über 2 Tonnen Blankaale von NDS Fischern in die Nordsee gekippt.
> 
> ...



Klar, die Berufsfischer werden dafür voll entlohnt. Freiwillig aus Sorge um den Aal machen die das nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Und? 

Arbeitest Du kostenlos?

Ich auch nicht...

Umsonst manchmal schon ;-))))))


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Für mich auch Punkt 3!

Denn nicht die richtige oder unrichtige Behandlung anderer wird zum Maßstab meines Handelns, sondern, Gesetzeskonformität vorausgesetzt, meine Überzeugung(en).

Obwohl Zähneknirschen und Faust in der Tasche dabei schon erlaubt sein sollten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

ziviler Ungehorsam, wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt, jeder geworfene  Pflasterstein verhindert ein Magengeschwür - so hiess das in meiner Jugend bei so schlechter Politik..

Heute bin ich zu alt zu..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Für mich auch Punkt 3!
> 
> Denn nicht die richtige oder unrichtige Behandlung anderer wird zum Maßstab meines Handelns, sondern, Gesetzeskonformität vorausgesetzt, meine Überzeugung(en).
> 
> Obwohl Zähneknirschen und Faust in der Tasche dabei schon erlaubt sein sollten...



Sehe ich auch so. Habe auch die Faust in der Tasche, release trotzdem jeden Aal aus Überzeugung.

Thomas, habe auf den vorherigen Thread geantwortet, wo steht "Ps: Aber wir bösen BF's machen die ja alle zu Geld........."

Aber mal zur Umfrage: Kann sein, dass da über 100% Teilnehmer zusammen kommen |supergri

50% Entnahmeverbote und 56,5%keine Entnahmeverbote


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

wenn Mehfachabstimmung möglich ist, ja.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

........


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Hallo Gründler,
vielleicht klärst du einmal kurz auf. Bei einer Fischereitagung wurde das Aaltaxi in Niedersachsen vorgestellt. Dabei wurden die Fangmenge und die Kosten genannt. Dadurch konnte man den Kilopreis auf ungefähr auf 50€/ Kilo beziffern. Nagel mich bitte nicht genau auf den Betrag fest, aber diese Größenordnung war das.

Damit kostet das Kilo mehr als das, was der Berufsfischer auf dem Markt einnehmen könnte. Wenn die Berufsfischer also nicht verdienen, woher kommen dann die Kosten? Ich sehe ich etwas grundsätzlich falsch?


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Du Hsst Pn

#h


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

ich kenne nur die pcb und dioxingehalte der aale in meiner region ,also nrw .ich denke mal bei diesen konzentrationen sollte aal als verkehrsmäßiges lebensmittel gar nicht mehr zugelassen werden. sprich er sollte so wie schon in einigen supermarktketten geschehen,ganz aus dem handel genommen werden. denn viele aale sind eher mehr als giftmüll anzusehen denn als lebensmittel. aal taxi ,ok, kann man machen,besser wäre es gewässer durchgängig zu gestalten und bis dahin aale nur in die gewässer einzusetzen in dem sie frei und ungehindert abwandern können.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Die PCBs und Dioxine werden dem Aal selbst auch zu schaffen machen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sehr sich das auf die Fruchtbarkeit auswirkt.


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die PCBs und Dioxine werden dem Aal selbst auch zu schaffen machen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sehr sich das auf die Fruchtbarkeit auswirkt.



Wurde vor Jahren schon vor gewarnt...juckt nur keinen...

Auch Antibabypillen sind nicht unschuldig.

http://www.spektrum.de/news/bereits...zentrationen-machen-fische-unfruchtbar/619524


----------



## Raubwels (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Ich wäre ja für ein generelles Fangverbot für Angler und Berufsfischer EU weit für die Zeit die der Aal braucht um von der Larve bis zum geschlechtsreifen Tier heranzuwachsen, das würde schon viel bringen und natürlich müssten auch die anderen Bedingung wie Kraftwerke etc. angepasst werden.
Aber sobald ja eine Art mal geschützt ist wird sie ja nicht mehr so schnell freigegeben trotz gutem Bestand.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> natürlich müssten auch die anderen Bedingung wie Kraftwerke etc. angepasst werden.
> Aber sobald ja eine Art mal geschützt ist wird sie ja nicht mehr so schnell freigegeben trotz gutem Bestand.


Umgekehrt musses laufen, was nützt Angel/Fischereiverbot, wenn die Aale nachher in Turbinen gehäckselt und vom Kormoran gefressen werden?




Raubwels schrieb:


> Aber sobald ja eine Art mal geschützt ist wird sie ja nicht mehr so schnell freigegeben trotz gutem Bestand.


wie bei Steuern auch..


----------



## fishhawk (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Hallo

 Aal-Taxis gibt es ja schon länger:

Aale-aus-dem-Main-fahren-mit-dem-Taxi-zum-Rhein.html

Allerdings zahlt hier wohl die Energiewirtschaft die Kosten, was m.E. auch richtig wäre.

Die 75.000 € in NDS scheinen ja dann aus Landesmitteln zu stammen, also nicht vom eigentichen Verursacher .

aal-taxi-gibt-fischen-starthilfe-


----------



## Hezaru (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für ein generelles Fangverbot für Angler und Berufsfischer EU weit für die Zeit die der Aal braucht um von der Larve bis zum geschlechtsreifen Tier heranzuwachsen, das würde schon viel bringen und natürlich müssten auch die anderen Bedingung wie Kraftwerke etc. angepasst werden.
> Aber sobald ja eine Art mal geschützt ist wird sie ja nicht mehr so schnell freigegeben trotz gutem Bestand.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels



Die EU will den Aal komischerweise aber erst ab 12 cm schützen.Weshalb soll man ausgerechnet Angler und Berufsfischer bestrafen die viel Geld ausgeben? Warum sollen Angler und BF keine Aale entnehmen die später eh als Vogelfutter oder Häckselfisch enden?
Ich glaub auch vom Main hab ich mal was gelesen wo BF Blankaale fangen und nach dem letzen Hindernis wieder aussetzen.
In D. braucht man ja für alles eine Genehmigung, Gutachten und Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung. Bei Turbinen scheint das anders zu laufen. Ist halt grüner Strom. Zum Kormo  ist eh alles klar.
Und auch wenn Glasaal mal im Baggersee gesetzt werden, vielleicht erhält man damit in Zukunft ein paar die nicht mit Hormonen aufgewachsen sind?


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Jeder einzelne Besatzaal kommt aus der Fischerei auf die Glasaale unter 12 cm. Wenn man den Glasaalfang verbieten will und weiter Aale besetzen möchte, muss man die Fischerei zum Verzehr verbieten, nicht die Fischerei auf alle Aale unter 12 cm.
Der Aalbesatz an sich ist gar nicht so unumstritten. Wir setzen sie aus dem Meer in ziemlich ruinierte Binnengewässer. Auf der einen Seite ermöglichen wir ein Vorkommen in unzugänglichen Bereichen des natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet, auf der Anderen verringern wir die Menge im Meer zu Gunsten eines zweitklassigen Lebensraums. Die Süßwasserphase ist für den Aal nicht zwingend.
Das gilt es in Zukunft abzuwiegen.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Bei mir als Baden Württemberger dreht sich die ganze Sache noch um einen anderen Punkt:

 Ich hab ein Nachtangelverbot mit der Ausnahme des angelns auf Aal bis 1 Uhr.
 Was passiert also bei einem Aalangelverbot?
 Ende des angels um ? Uhr?

 Im übrigen bin ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den Berufsfischern am Bodensee auch für ein Aalangelverbot für Berufsfischer aber nicht für Angler. 

 Und dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage wie ich Aal schützen soll wenn er mir meinen Haken immer sooooo tief schluckt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage wie ich Aal schützen soll wenn er mir meinen Haken immer sooooo tief schluckt?



Alles bei uns nachlesbar:
Bayerische Berufsfischer: Schicksal der Aale mit tief geschlucktem Haken


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

PS:
Berufsfischer tun was un veröffentlichen dazu  - Anglerverbände und ihre "Wissenschaftler/Biologen" ????????????????????????


----------



## Hezaru (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Hi Laichzeit,
mir ist schon klar das jedes Kilo Glasaal ob in Bayern , BW oder der Schweiz nichts zum ablaichen beiträgt. Wenns hier nicht verkauft wird landet es halt in Asien oder Aalfarmen.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, nichts laicht ab.

Aber die Ursache sind doch nicht die Angler oder BF, sondern die Turbinen. Sonst würde ja nichts mehr in den Turbinen landen.
Kein Glasaalfang würde bedeuten das die Aale auch nicht weiter Aufsteigen als abwandern könnten mal ganz grob gesagt.
Ganz gute Idee, macht Sinn. Gibts bei uns halt keine mehr, auch ok.
Das Ganze musst du jetzt nur noch der EU klarmachen.
Sorry, war etwas böse, aber nicht böse gemeint:m


----------



## Hezaru (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Bei mir als Baden Württemberger dreht sich die ganze Sache noch um einen anderen Punkt:
> 
> Ich hab ein Nachtangelverbot mit der Ausnahme des angelns auf Aal bis 1 Uhr.
> Was passiert also bei einem Aalangelverbot?
> ...



Ganz einfach:
Kurzes Vorfach, Bremse oder Freilauf hart einstellen und schnell Anschlagen.
Wenn nix hängt wars auch nix gutes. Bei vielen Fehlbissen den Anschlag langsam hinauszögern.
Ich sag immer wenn er nicht hängt wars auch nix gscheids:m


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi Laichzeit,
> mir ist schon klar das jedes Kilo Glasaal ob in Bayern , BW oder der Schweiz nichts zum ablaichen beiträgt. Wenns hier nicht verkauft wird landet es halt in Asien oder Aalfarmen.
> Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, nichts laicht ab.
> 
> ...



Da der Aalexport nicht erlaubt ist, dürfte nichts in den asiatischen Aalfarmen landen, oder?

Die Glasaale sind jedenfalls besser in den Flusssystemen, in denen Aale das Meer halbwegs unbeschadet erreichen können, besser aufgehoben, als in Donauzuflüssen.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage wie ich Aal schützen soll wenn er mir meinen Haken immer sooooo tief schluckt?


 Danke für die Antworten,
 Die Frage war allerdings auch nicht ganz (zumindest von mir ) ernst gemeint. 

 Allerdings Frage 1 schon.
 Und darauf hat keiner eine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Auf Waller darfste auch bis 1 Uhr während Sommerzeit


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Waller darfste auch bis 1 Uhr während Sommerzeit



weiß ich,

 fragt sich dann nur noch wie lang.
 Früher war es nur der Aal.dann kam der Waller dazu.
 Kann also auch genauso umgekehrt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

klaro..


----------



## Hezaru (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da der Aalexport nicht erlaubt ist, dürfte nichts in den asiatischen Aalfarmen landen, oder?
> 
> Die Glasaale sind jedenfalls besser in den Flusssystemen, in denen Aale das Meer halbwegs unbeschadet erreichen können, besser aufgehoben, als in Donauzuflüssen.



Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe landet der ganze  "Rest" doch in Asien. Und es gibt auch eine erhebliche Schwarzfischerei auf Glasaal. Hab ich im Netz gelesen.
Ist schon klar, über Donauzuflüsse kann man heftig streiten.
Man sieht ja auch hier, in einem Anglerboard wie weit die Meinungen auseinanderdriften.
Aber als Angler haben wir auch Lobbyverbände die von uns bezahlt werden und keine andere Aufgabe haben als unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Einfach nur Angelrecht, Schaden von den Fischen abzuwenden und keine Aussperrungen.
Entnahmeverbot für Angler und BF Heißt doch auch das kein Glasaal mehr gesetzt wird. Ist eigentlich eine Staatsaufgabe die von Anglern un BF bisher zu 100 pro übernommen wurde.
Jetzt bin ich wieder am Anfang und frag mich weshalb ich keinen Aal entnehmen soll.
Wegen den Schwermetallen oder Hormonen: Ich Rauche und Saufe wie ich grad lustig bin da spielt ein Aal keine grosse Rolle|supergri


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ...Aber als Angler haben wir auch Lobbyverbände die von uns bezahlt werden und keine andere Aufgabe haben als unsere Interessen zu vertreten...




korrektur: angler bezahlen verbände, die angler-interessen leider nicht vertreten und wenn sie überhaupt was leisten außer dubioser lobby-arbeit, dann sich selber einiges von den beiträgen der angler.


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Jose schrieb:


> korrektur: angler bezahlen verbände, die angler-interessen leider nicht vertreten und wenn sie überhaupt was leisten außer dubioser lobby-arbeit, dann sich selber einiges von den beiträgen der angler.


Ja okey, das ist die deutsche Übersetzung...


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die PCBs und Dioxine werden dem Aal selbst auch zu schaffen machen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sehr sich das auf die Fruchtbarkeit auswirkt.




  pcb und dioxine im fettgewebe plus schwimmblasenwürmer 

keine guten voraussetzungen für eine natürliche fortpflanzung dazu das turbinengeschredder und der hohe kilo preis.da wird nebenbei noch versucht unter wehklagen den letzten euro aus dem wasser zu ziehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Man sieht ja auch hier, in einem Anglerboard wie weit die Meinungen auseinanderdriften.
> Aber als Angler haben wir auch Lobbyverbände die von uns bezahlt werden und keine andere Aufgabe haben als unsere Interessen zu vertreten. Einfach nur Angelrecht, Schaden von den Fischen abzuwenden und keine Aussperrungen.



Eben, Problem eigentlich schon genannt...

 So wie hier im AB gehen auch bei den organisierten Anglern die Meinungen zum Aalfang extrem auseinander.

 Wen sollen die Verbände jetzt vertreten, diejenigen, die weiter Aalfang wollen, oder diejenigen, die meinen, dass zum Schutz des Aales ein Aalfangverbot unbedingt auch für Angler nötig ist..

 Ich bin Aalangler, weiß aber, dass es alleine schon in meinem Umfeld extrem viele Angler gibt, die für eine Aalfangverbot der Angler appellieren... Ich musste da schon so einige Diskussionen führen...

 Solange sich die Angler nicht einig sind und gegenseitig anzicken, anzeigen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, sind solche Themen extrem schwierig....

 Ich kenne schon einige Angler, die das Fangverbot gerne hätten, damit ihnen beim Gummifischangeln kein Ansitzangler mehr im Weg ist... Futter- und Platzneid können manchmal schon recht übel sein...

 Ich habe bei mir im Verein schon von ersten Stimmen gehört, dass zur nächsten JHV ein Antrag auf freiwilliges Aalfangverbot auf den Weg gebracht werden soll... 

 Was soll ein Verein oder Verband also tun, wenn solche Anträge Mehrheiten bekommen?

 Auf Vereine oder Verbände zu schimpfen ist immer leicht, nur die müssen das Umsetzen, was deren Mitglieder wollen (Verzapfen)..., ob das richtig ist oder nicht, liegt dann immer im Bereich des betroffenen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Wie immer in solchen Fällen:
Ein ANGLER-Verband MUSS IMMER GEGEN so ein Verbot kämpfen!

Wer verzichten will als Angler, kann das dennoch machen, keinerlei Problem.

Wer nicht, kann dann angeln auf Aal, gerne auch mit Limit etc..

Nur mit Kampf GEGEN Verbot kann der Verband so beide Seiten mitnehmen.
Die, welche verzichten wollen wie auch die, welche nicht verzichten wollen.

Mit einem Verbot jedoch wird immer der Teil, der nicht verzichten will, ausgegrenzt..

Dass Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nicht zuerst an Angeln und Angler denken, im Ernstfall auch lieber Vereine mit deren Interessen (ihre eigentlichen Mitglieder, Interessen VErein/Angler nicht zwangsweise deckungsgleich) vertreten, als die Interessen von Anglern, ist nichts Neues. Ebenso dass sie satzungsgemäß als Naturschutzverbände das auch immer als erstens Handlungspunkt vertreten MÜSSEN, und nicht Angler und deren Interessen.

Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem..

Siehe auch Versagen bei Angelverbote AWZ, Natura2000 etc..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> pcb und dioxine im fettgewebe plus schwimmblasenwürmer
> 
> keine guten voraussetzungen für eine natürliche fortpflanzung dazu das turbinengeschredder und der hohe kilo preis.da wird nebenbei noch versucht unter wehklagen den letzten euro aus dem wasser zu ziehen.



Dioxine und PCB...zu pauschale Kritik.

Viele unsere Lebensmittel sind extrem mit Schadstoffen belastet. Dies gillt für Fische und andere Meereslebewesen..Muscheln Schnecken etc. besonders.

Demnach dürfte kein Fisch etc. mehr verzehrt werden.

Aber zum Glück kommt es immer auf die Menge pro Körpergewicht und Zeitraum an.


Davon ab, könnte dies dann auch zu einem flächendeckenden Angelverbot führen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie immer in solchen Fällen:
> Ein ANGLER-Verband MUSS IMMER GEGEN so ein Verbot kämpfen!
> 
> ..



Steht genau wo gesetzlich festgeschrieben?

 Ein Verband / Verein muss die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertreten, die Mitglieder können auf den JHV'en Anträge stellen, über die die teilnehmenden Mitglieder entscheiden und dieser Entscheidung hat sich der Verband / Verein zu fügen und der Vorstand umzusetzen...

 Kommt so ein Verbotsantrag und die Masse der Teilnehmer ist verblendet..., dann geht der durch (im schlimmsten Fall ist da noch ein Passus drin, diesen Antrag an den nächst höheren Verband weiter zu tragen), da kann man Gegenargumente haben, so viel man möchte, wenn die Teilnehmer gerade zu diesem Punkt einmal den Verstand ausschalten..., das ist die Realität. Ich hab da schon Dinge auf Versammlungen erlebt..., da wird einem schwindelig..., gerade, wenn einige dann schon ein paar Bier intus haben..

 Deshalb muss man als Vorstand vor einer Versammlung mit dem Antragsteller reden und versuchen, dass er den Antrag zurücknimmt, alles andere wäre hochgefährlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Steht genau wo gesetzlich festgeschrieben?


Nirgends, das ist eine normale Logik.

Sonst ists eben kein Anglerverband, sondern ein Naturschutzverband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer..

Die dann natürlich da anders entscheiden können/müssen/sollen und auch auf Teufel komm raus alles (ausser Anglern und Angeln?) schützen können durch Verbote.

Es gibt je leider keinen Anglerverband (auch nicht die, die sich selber so nennen)..

Es sind halt Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer (sehe Satzungen), die da absolut ihre Berechtigung haben.

Aber es sind eben KEINE Anglerverbände...

Damit hast Du vollkommen recht, siehe Satzung, siehe Mitglieder (>> meist Vereine, in manchen Fällen ein paar Einzelmitglieder (oft nicht aus freiem Willen, sondern wg. Gemeinnützigkeit)):


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ein Verband / Verein muss die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertreten, die Mitglieder können auf den JHV'en Anträge stellen, über die die teilnehmenden Mitglieder entscheiden und dieser Entscheidung hat sich der Verband / Verein zu fügen und der Vorstand umzusetzen...
> 
> Kommt so ein Verbotsantrag und die Masse der Teilnehmer ist verblendet..., dann geht der durch (im schlimmsten Fall ist da noch ein Passus drin, diesen Antrag an den nächst höheren Verband weiter zu tragen), da kann man Gegenargumente haben, so viel man möchte, wenn die Teilnehmer gerade zu diesem Punkt einmal den Verstand ausschalten..., das ist die Realität. Ich hab da schon Dinge auf Versammlungen erlebt..., da wird einem schwindelig..., gerade, wenn einige dann schon ein paar Bier intus haben..
> 
> Deshalb muss man als Vorstand vor einer Versammlung mit dem Antragsteller reden und versuchen, dass er den Antrag zurücknimmt, alles andere wäre hochgefährlich...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nirgends, das ist eine normale Logik.
> 
> ...




 Siehste, also heiße Luft und reine Theorie...

 Vereine und Verbände haben ausschließlich den Willen ihrer Mitglieder umzusetzen und das im Rahmen der gültigen Gesetze...

 Und damit ist deine Logik Tod.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und damit ist deine Logik Tod.


Die Logik stimmt, aber die Realität ist halt, dass es keine Anglerverbände gibt..

DAS ist das Problem..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nirgends, das ist eine normale Logik.
> 
> Sonst ists eben kein Anglerverband, sondern ein Naturschutzverband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer..
> 
> ...



Dies hat nichts mit der Art des Verbandes zu tun.

Leider ist es so wie Dorschgreifer es schildert.

Die Mitgliederversammlung ist massgebend. 
Nicht der Wunsch der Vorstandes. 

Aber dies würde nur Vereins/ Verbandgewässer betreffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies hat nichts mit der Art des Verbandes zu tun.
> 
> Leider ist es so wie Dorschgreifer es schildert.
> 
> ...




Doch, weil sich die Mitgliederversammlung in einem Naturschutzverband der Vereine der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer aus Vereinsrepräsentanten und nicht aus Anglern zusammen setzt.
Die schon laut Satzung als wichtigsten Punkt Naturschutz und NICHT Angeln und Angler haben (müssen).

Natürlich entscheidet eine so zusammen gesetzte Versammlung dann auch entsprechend.

Muss sie auch, laut Satzung mit Naturschutz als erstem Zweck des Vereines/Verbandes..

Deswegen sind es eben keine Anglerverbände, da wäre laut Satzung Angeln und Angler das wichtigste.. ....


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dioxine und PCB...zu pauschale Kritik....
> 
> ...Aber zum Glück kommt es immer auf die Menge pro Körpergewicht und Zeitraum an.
> ...



Gefährlicher Irrtum!

Lesetipp: https://www.zvab.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=Dagny+Radek+Imre+Kerner+Thomas&tn=Dioxin+chemische+Zeitbombe&cm_sp=click-_-plp-_-tbc

Für auf die Schnelle zwischendurch: http://www.businesscrime.de/chemische-zeitbomben/


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Gefährlicher Irrtum!
> 
> Lesetipp: https://www.zvab.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=Dagny+Radek+Imre+Kerner+Thomas&tn=Dioxin+chemische+Zeitbombe&cm_sp=click-_-plp-_-tbc
> 
> Für auf die Schnelle zwischendurch: http://www.businesscrime.de/chemische-zeitbomben/



Jepp, und an Kormoranen als Prädatoren am Ende der Kette sieht man das auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, Sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem Verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!*
> 
> Siehe dazu die Studie des Chemischen und Veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in Freiburg:
> http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf
> ...



Hier kommen dann aber wieder andere Probleme zum tragen, wenn Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer "Angeln nur zur Verwertung propagieren".

Die Belastung der Aale ist z. B. auch eines der Argumente für das real existierende Aalangelverbot in Rhein/Nebengewässer in Baden-Württemberg neben Artenschutz seitens der Politik (GRÜNE da zuständig, schon erwähnt?)..

Dass man bei Angeln nur zur Verwertung da ganz schnell auch in komplette Angelverbote kommen kann (politischer Wille vorausgesetzt, B-W Grün-Schwarz), ist sicher klar.

Wenn ich mir Aal ausm Hamburger Hafen vorstelle etc., kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der wirklich verzehrfähig/verkehrsfähig sein sollte...

Dazu gibts dann ja auch, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern  (Angelverbote) seitens verschiedener Behörden/Institute "Verzehrsempfehlungen", wos dann z. B. heisst/heissen könnte 200 Gramm Aal pro Erwachsener/Monat.

Gibts entweder so an Mosel oder Saar, im Saarland oder RLP, müsste ich mal nachgucken, evtl. auch in beiden Ländern..

Das ganze um den Aal ist ein angelpolitisch viel heisseres Eisen, als viele glauben.

Ob dann Angler und Fischer weiter entnehmen DÜRFEN, wie hier gefragt, geht da am Kernproblem vorbei..

Wenngleich es eine interessante Fragestellung per se ist..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Gifte sind immer in Relation zum Körpergewicht.

Aus dem Grund gibt es für viele Lebensmittel auch eine Verzehrempfehlung.

Zitat:"Fische sind zwar - je nach Fettgehalt - höher mit Dioxinen belastet,  werden jedoch nur in kleinen Mengen in Deutschland konsumiert."

www.umweltbundesamt.de/themen/chemikalien/dioxine


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mir Aal ausm Hamburger Hafen vorstelle etc., kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der wirklich verzehrfähig/verkehrsfähig sein sollte......



Von dort könnte man mir sogar zentnerweise Zander schenken!

http://www.umweltatlas-hamburg.de/4kapitel/portrait_affi_de.htm

Was für eine Dreckschleuder!


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auf Vereine oder Verbände zu schimpfen ist immer leicht, nur die müssen das Umsetzen, was deren Mitglieder wollen (Verzapfen)..., ob das richtig ist oder nicht, liegt dann immer im Bereich des betroffenen...





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ein Verband / Verein muss die Interessen  seiner Mitglieder vertreten, die Mitglieder können auf den JHV'en  Anträge stellen, über die die teilnehmenden Mitglieder entscheiden und  dieser Entscheidung hat sich der Verband / Verein zu fügen und der  Vorstand umzusetzen...



Ich beziehe mich mal exemplarisch auf die beiden Zitate bezüglich Verbände müssen das machen, was die Mitglieder wollen.

Ich kann dieses Märchen nicht mehr hören, dass ein Landesverband - geschweige denn der Bundesverband - sich auch nur einen feuchten Kehricht dafür interessiert, geschweige denn davon weiß, welche Meinung seine Mitglieder 
bzgl bestimmter Themen haben.

Und jetzt bitte nicht anfangen mit Delegierten/JHV: dieses System ist aberwitzig und erlaubt so gut wie keinen Austausch zwischen Basis und Verbandsvorstand.

Die Idee müsste 
- im Verein beschlossen werden
- durch Vereinsvertreter in JHV des (in Bayern) Bezirksverbands beschlossen werden
- durch Delegierte der Bezirke im Landesverband beschlossen werden.
Un dann ist das noch nicht mal im Bundesverband (ja, ich weiß, da ist Bayern z.Zt. nicht drinnen).

Schon ein vorab Ausloten, wer wie denkt ist unmöglich, da man an die Leute übernicht ran kommt bzw. informieren kann.


Dabei wäre es ein Einfaches, die Basis zu *bestimmten, ausgewählten* Themen abstimmen zu lassen.
Das will aber niemand.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Es ist zwar zum kotzen, dass "die Anderen" erst jetzt und nur unzureichend Maßnahmen ergreifen und dass viele Probleme selbst dabei noch gar nicht angegangen werden; aber daraus den Schluß zu ziehen, selber zusätzlich auch noch so viel Mist wie möglich zu bauen ("jetzt knüppele ich sie erst recht ab") und das auch noch als Form zivilen Ungehorsams verkaufen zu wollen, ist... interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> und das auch noch als Form zivilen Ungehorsams verkaufen zu wollen, ist... interessant.


DANKE! 
Aber wieso ziviler Ungehorsam?
Noch ist es erlaubt, Fangbegrenzung gibts auch meist nicht....

Also alles komplett legal, nix Ungehorsam...

Davon ab gebe ich Dir recht mit dem, dass man solchen Wahnsinn (ob von EU oder D) auch nur mit Wahnsinn bekämpfen kann..

Logik und Fakten sind aus der Angelpolitik ja nachweislich schon lange verschwunden, was bleibt noch über sonst????:
 Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Weißt du, bei mir im Kindergarten haben die anderen Kinder immer den kleinen Torben-Pascal verkloppt. Ich mocht ihn aber eigentlich, und als ich gemerkt habe, dass die Kindergärtnerinnen ihm nicht helfen, habe ich das selbst übernommen. Komisch, er sah gar nicht glücklich aus, als ich ihm rechts und links ein paar geballert habe. Undankbarer Kerl!

Heute ist Torben-Pascal übrigens einer dieser "Wissenschaftler", die die Welt ins Unglück stürzen möchten, indem sie - brrr - Dinge über Dinge herauszufinden versuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

nette Geschichte - hat was mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Garrett P.I. (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Ach, da kommst du schon selber drauf...


----------



## zaheba42 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

meiner Ansicht nach hat sich das ganze Problem größten teils erledigt
wenn der Glasaal vor den Küsten nicht mehr entnommen wird und er 
in die Flüsse aufsteigen kann, denn dann gebe es Aal wie früher für alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Ach, da kommst du schon selber drauf...



interessanter "Diskussions"stil....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Es ist zwar zum kotzen, dass "die Anderen" erst jetzt und nur unzureichend Maßnahmen ergreifen und dass viele Probleme selbst dabei noch gar nicht angegangen werden; aber daraus den Schluß zu ziehen, selber zusätzlich auch noch so viel Mist wie möglich zu bauen ("jetzt knüppele ich sie erst recht ab") und das auch noch als Form zivilen Ungehorsams verkaufen zu wollen, ist... interessant.



Mach Dir keine Sorgen, solche Aussagen kannst du komplett ignorieren, weil zum einen "Hunde, die Bellen nicht immer beißen" und dazu diejenigen, die solche Aussagen treffen heute so gut wie überhaupt nicht angelt, ausgenommen theoretisch am PC vielleicht, rein virtuell... Man könnte sie in diesem Punkt fast auf eine Stufe mit Frau Dr. stellen...

 Also was solls...

 Übrigens, ich bin gegen ein pauschales Fangverbot, solange der Staat seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht..

 Wird mir aber wohl nicht helfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen, solche Aussagen kannst du komplett ignorieren, weil zum einen "Hunde, die Bellen nicht immer beißen" und dazu diejenigen, die solche Aussagen treffen heute so gut wie überhaupt nicht angelt,


leider zu wahr -  und das bisschen Zeit, dass mir grade (bzw. die letzten 1 - 2 Jahre) blieb, werd ich als "Spinner" nicht beim Aalangeln verbringen. Das stimmt.

Bin halt selbständig und kein staatsbezahlter Amtsbote..

Daher war das klar als angelpolitische Äußerung gekennzeichnet..


----------



## thanatos (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Halte mich aus der Abstimmung raus ,weil wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist es zu spät ´nen Deckel drauf zu machen. 
Etwas halbherzig zu schützen durch generelles Fangverbot 
#d nö ist Quatsch .
Jeder bei uns laichende wirtschaftlich interessante Fisch hat Schonzeiten und ein Mindestmaß #6
Warum nicht auch der Aal (aus einer Fernsehdokumentation über den Fang der abwandernden Aale in der Weser )
nach Aussage der Fischer erzielen sie in der "Nacht der langen Messer" 90% Ihres Jahreseinkommens indem sie die Weser total absperren .
Das gleiche Prozedere wenn die Glasaale einschwimmen .
Warum sollen wir Angler überhaupt tangiert werden ;+
Der Blankaal frist eh nicht - also können wir ihn auch nicht angeln und für Glasaale sind unsere kleinsten Haken zu wuchtig .|supergri
Ergo - laßt den laichreifen Fisch ziehen durch Fang - und Handelsverbot 
und die Potenzbomben wieder in unsere Flüsse ziehen dann ist schon alles wieder im Lot .#6


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sollen Berufsfischer und Angler weiterhin Aale entnehmen dürfen?*

Damit der Thread und die Umfrage nicht ewig dauert, habe ich diese nur für 14 Tage angelegt.
Bei 102 Teilnehmern und 108 Stimmen, waren immerhin jeder 4te bereit, bedingslos mit den Berufsfischern auf den Aalfang zu verzichten.
Ein weiteres viertel war bereit auf den Aalfang zu verzichten, wenn  auch noch andere Schutzmaßnahmen umgesetzt werden.

Etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Angler war nicht bereit, Einschränkungen der Aalangelei zu akzeptieren.

Wie man sieht, ist die Anglerschaft in dieser Frage ziemlich mittig gespalten.


----------

